# Steam up 09 Banquet cost ,sign up,ASAP



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Carrie has been on the restraunt for two weeks to get the cost in writing.
 
Meal $17.65 per person
Fried chick, roast beef, potato, vegetable, salad, dessert, basic drinks-coffe tea.
cash bar in restaunt for other stuff.
Same place as last time Sat night 6 :00
encludes tax ,tips.
Checks payable to Marty Cozad
Avenue Grill on central, party room is ours.
 
please sign your name and names you are paying for .
keep this thread on track.
 I will also go through e-mails to see whos coming.
Need to be paided before you eat so its easier on Carrie.
she will pass out door prize tickets as you come in.
thanks
 
Marty and Carrie =2
 
FYI   Friday night dinner buffet at Valentios Pizza place 6  ish you pay there. Party room is saved for us.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael and Sharon Barnes = 2


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob Hyman & Mary Hyman


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

cancel two for the banquet sorry... will be there during the day though....


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce and Jean Chandler = 2

I hope cash is OK.











I didn't make it last time. Where is this going to be?


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Henson & Reba Tittle = 2


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

Bernie and Christy Alsbrook = 2


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Holly and Ron Senek - 2


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Andre`& Ryan =2


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Chris and Chandlor Kieffer = 2


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

John Joseph Jablonski IV. = 1

PS 10 Shopping days left til Marty's


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Barnes-1


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim and Susie Carter = 2


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, Patsy and Eric = 3 (Karissa is going to have to miss this one.)


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan and Kay..... 2....


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Renee & Mike Kidman = 2


----------



## pgotrr (Jun 17, 2009)

Bruce Stockbridge, Mitch Mitchell, Dave Hottmann from Arkansas.....3 total


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Bubba and Carolyn = 2

Please last time I didn't know what to do with the mahogany door! 

Bubba


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg and Diana Vocks =2


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jane & Andy Clarke = 2 
Jan & Ric Golding = 2
________
Total = 4


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Richard Snyder - 1


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom Ruby = 1


----------



## danpatt (Feb 9, 2008)

Dan, Rita Patterson 2


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 15 Sep 2009 06:58 PM 
John Joseph Jablonski IV.


All brothers, right?

Sorry, that was just too good to pass up.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

tom h 1


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Rick Isard - 1 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That makes 44 to this post. I helped Marty and Carrie coordinate the banquet funding and names last year. Marty's asked me to help with them this year as well. We'll have a table set up at Marty's to take care of the particulars. Cash is good, checks will work as well. Make the checks out to Marty Cozad.


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

I suppose you might as well add in there the two from "I love Lucy" Fred & Ethel
Fred


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rodney and Kristi -2


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Add in the three Canadians ... Ralph Dipple, Gaetan Charette and myself 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan & Crystal Smith =2


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Larry and Julie Nelson want to add their names for 2 more.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Rob, Amy & Caleb Renes=3 More for the Banquet


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

With 2 that I've received by email, this makes 60 to this post.


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles Scherer "chillicharlie" = 1


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe Hall - 1. 

Thanks.


----------



## dgtaylor (Feb 16, 2008)

Denny Taylor will be attending the banquet. Thanks.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Holly Batman. You have exceeded the number of folks that make up the city of Nebraska City







Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Because of some incompetency on my part, failure to add correctly and other issues we won't mention... 

The total recorded to this point via these posts and email notiifications, stands at 65 for the banquet.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, Jean and I will not be attending after all. Sorry to miss everyone.


----------

